# Indian Reservations?



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

A few posts on another forum were discussing how Indian Reservations can sell CCs legally. I have serious doubts about this, but I have no idea how the reservations work, so I could be wrong. That being said, I would be SHOCKED if they were able to sell CCs legally. 

What's the word, guys?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have heard it too ones that boarder on Canadian land or some other bull crap i can't remember right now. It's all urban legend Jim like fake Habano's at LCDH. And pre release cigars or PDR custom rolls! It's what makes this hobby/ obsession so much fun!
Peace my brother!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This discussion seems to come up from time to time and while Indian Reservations tend to have Sovereign issues they are still bound by US Laws...how do you think they are able to open Casinos? Do some Indian Reservations sell Cuban Cigars...of course they do and they are exploiting and stretching their "rights of sovereignty as much as they can but common sense is not so common. Some of the Indian Reservations that border Canada are some of those who are blatant about this practice and they do it because they know they can get away with it from outside local Gov't.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Since none of them are authorized Habanos SA distributors, I would worry about the authenticity of any cigars they sold. You can buy "Cuban" cigars in stores next to all the casinos in the Bahamas, but the vast majority of those are fakes.

BTW, purchasing those cigars would still be illegal for American citizens.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Why travel all the way to a border country Indian Reservation when you can have the real thing delivered to your house?

In other words, if they do or don't it doesn't impact me in the least bit.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Simply...


No


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Why travel all the way to a border country Indian Reservation when you can have the real thing delivered to your house?
> 
> In other words, if they do or don't it doesn't impact me in the least bit.


Absolutely. As Bob said, since they are not authorized, I would not buy from them. In fact, it was a thread where fakes were bought that lead me to this topic. Plus, if you were going to travel anywhere simply to buy CCs, there are many, many, many, better places to travel to. I have been to one of the reservations in Wyoming, and it was not pretty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Absolutely. As Bob said, since they are not authorized, I would not buy from them. In fact, it was a thread where fakes were bought that lead me to this topic. Plus, if you were going to travel anywhere simply to buy CCs, there are many, many, many, better places to travel to. I have been to one of the reservations in Wyoming, and it was not pretty.


No in fact its not pretty the only true American gets to live like a dog!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No in fact its not pretty the only true American gets to live like a dog!!!!!!:shocked:


Been there, done that.

I've spent time on nearly every Res' in UT, AZ, NM, CO, NV, ID, WY.

There's a lot of good and a lot of bad.

At the end of the day, Native Americans...

Adapt.

After all, they're really just waiting...

for us to leave.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No in fact its not pretty the only true American gets to live like a dog!!!!!!:shocked:


I mostly agree with this statement with the exception of those tribes or reservations that have successful casinos attached to them. The Meskwaki tribe in Iowa is pretty well off due to their casino revenue.

It is very sad that those reservations where no casino is present have nothing or very little and they do live in terrible poverty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> I've spent time on nearly every Res' in UT, AZ, NM, CO, NV, ID, WY.
> 
> ...


At the risk of turning this into a political debate!
Under the current regime leaving is a very distinct possibility!
For me being of Italian descent i can apply for citizenship in Italy.
It would be a last resort non the less America needs to get a grasp!
I would much rather stay here and fight for all that America used to stand for!
But alas i fear those morals are so far removed from society! 
None the less thank you for allowing me my rant!
:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the risk of turning this into a political debate!
> Under the current regime leaving is a very distinct possibility!
> For me being of Italian descent i can apply for citizenship in Italy.
> It would be a last resort non the less America needs to get a grasp!
> ...


I get what you are saying and change is not always good. Being of Indian extraction myself ( Choctaw Indian---one of the 7 original tribes) I have documentation that goes back several generations and studied the history of the enslavement and how the American Indian did indeed adapt but only because they had to or be driven to extinction. I shudder when I read of other diverse groups of people whether they be Spanish, Mexican, African, Oriental, etc. who want to make it a point of their ethnicity to tell their story of obvious denigration....but it was the Indian who lived here first and we ( meaning black, white, brown, red or yellow and any other color of the prism of colors ) robbed them of their land..swindled....traded..killed their people and sent them to reservations while splitting up their own families because they knew by splitting up their families they would not have the will to fight back and their will would be broken. I am disgusted with this and this is from a time when people were supposed to be better than they are now. ( Now this is a rant so I'm going to stop now before I need to smoke another cigar...)

Tony, let me know when you are ready to move to Italy...I'll go with you as I love that country..one of the most beautiful countries I've ever seen...course I haven't seen Athens or Santorini Greece yet...next year..


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No in fact its not pretty the only true American gets to live like a dog!!!!!!:shocked:


I recently watched a documentery on this subject, the land belongs to the tribe and not the individual so it the decision of the elders of what happens to the land and who gets what. Even cash payments from the Fed are dispersed by them. So guess who gets what?? I can understand why most wont improve a structure so Little Feathers 3rd cousin can come and take it away from you. Its the most blatent example of "Its who you know" type of community structure


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought naming sources was against the rules? Sovereign land is sovereign land.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim,

I don’t know what it is, but for some reason your threads get more political and further off topic than anything I've ever seen. Pretty soon we'll be discussing poverty in Sub Saharan Africa.

Maybe you need to stick with 60% vs. 65% humidity questions. Or maybe cello on vs. Cello off.

Honestly friends, these discussions are probably best for a political forum. I fail to see what on earth the current administration, plight of Native Americans, or other topics has to do with the OP or even cigars.

Truth is, if this sort of political discussion continues on this board, I will find another.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Jim,
> 
> I don't know what it is, but for some reason your threads get more political and further off topic than anything I've ever seen. Pretty soon we'll be discussing poverty in Sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> ...


^This/+1/


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BTT, I have never seen any illegal cigars for sale on reservations either up here close to the border or any other reservation I've been to. As a matter of fact, any reservation that I have been on that had cigars, had them for sale at typically high casino prices. Just because the casino's don't have to pay taxes doesn't mean they aren't trying to turn a (hefty) profit off of us like everyone other casino I've ever been in. It's just like the gas station here at the Detroit-Windsor border, they don't have to pay state or federal taxes (which adds up to about $0.50) but they are only a $0.05-$0.10 cheaper than the regular gas stations.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Jim,
> 
> I don't know what it is, but for some reason your threads get more political and further off topic than anything I've ever seen. Pretty soon we'll be discussing poverty in Sub Saharan Africa.
> 
> ...


Discussions will from time to time drift and cover a lot of areas and we live in a diverse world where interesting things come up. While I enjoy 'all' discussions of cigars my world will spin with other things and not just cello, humidity and what cigars to smoke on Fathers Day. I like to read about interesting things just like I talk to other people at B&M's...and as long as any discussion is respectful and people can stay civil...why not be able to talk about different things? We have forum subsets where discussions can be held to that standard and when I see a thread that might irritate me I just try to move on esp. if I know it could be a fuse for something that could get out of hand. Censorship for the sake of censorship is not the answer but if a subject matter disturbs any of us...either make a PM to the Mods or leave it and find a thread that is more suitable to our disposition. If I had a nickel for every time I had to move on I'd have enough to buy a box of some good cigars. I'd hate to see you leave over something that has an easy answer.

Some days we tend to not be in the greatest of moods and we take things differently...I gotta believe this might one of those days. Grab a favorite cigar and let the world spin without ya tonight...it will be there tomorrow and maybe look a bit better.:biggrin1:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

With all due respect, it is a forum rule to avoid all political and religious posts.

Period.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I probably took this thing sideways with my comments on the state of affairs with my local tribe. After re-reading my post it really doesn't have a darn thing to do with the original intent of the post and while I don't view what I said as political it definitely steered the thread away from it's original topic.

I apologize for my lack of judgment.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

JGD said:


> ... That being said, I would be SHOCKED if they were able to sell CCs legally.
> 
> What's the word, guys?





Herf N Turf said:


> Simply...
> 
> No





bpegler said:


> With all due respect, it is a forum rule to avoid all political and religious posts.
> 
> Period.


I agree with these two statements. Closing this one up unless the rest of the team decides otherwise.


----------

